# Living and working in Bologna



## Lano (May 24, 2010)

hi Everyone 

My name is Alano and i am from South Africa. I recently relocated to Italy to pursue my dancing career/dream.

I am really enjoying everything that Bologna has to offer but I am really battling to get some sort of job to help keep me going until I can speak fluent Italian thus thereafter teaching dance. I must say that I clearly have not thought of everything through.

Would anyone know of or could help with any work? I'm young and willing to do anything in the Bologna area. 

Any and all help will be much appreciated.

Many thanx


----------

